# mega deal re cheep yaks



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

My sponsor C-Kayaks has put a great package together for the cheep end of the market that is well worth sharing http://www.kayaksonline.net/brands/Scor ... in-special 
& considering the buy back price its got to be an attractive entry deal.

Smigel

P.S. I get no financial gain from forwarding this information


----------

